# T-Track Bench Mounted Bicycle Repair Stand



## Alpinord (Mar 2, 2013)

Pasted from:
T-Track Bench Mounted Bicycle Repair Stand
May 25, 2012 by SlideWright









After many years using (and storing in the off-season) a typical bike repair stand sitting on the floor, we mounted a Bicycle Bench Vise to a base and our bench T-Track system.









Our t-track system (inspired on the Tools4Boards Terminator Tuning Stand) and first introduced in 2006 thanks to Lou Dawson at Wildsnow, the T-Track system works great for skis and snowboard repairs, tuning and waxing, while keeping your bench or stand still very usable for other household or shop needs.








Rather than permanently mounting a bike repair stand to your bench, which gets in the way of other tasks, a T-track system allows for quick swaps (or simultaneously) between various projects that pop up during active and busy lives.









Due to larger rotational forces generated by bikes versus skis & snowboards from the weight and center of gravity location, the t-track requires additional screws and possibly bench reinforcing. By drilling and countersinking the t-track every 6″ or so, a base block with t-bolts and knobs or hex bolts and nuts may be more than enough support help you to bang out your bike maintenance and repair tasks more quickly and efficiently on a base that can easily slide, even with a bike in the clamps.









If you feel the need or need to perform serious torquing on your bike, adding a support is highly recommended. In this example we cut an old aluminum tent pole to 24″ and added base block, screwed on to a bench support leg.


















Additional blocks can be mounted in other locations on your bench to increase work locations or even add additional bike repair stands if needed.









With the addition of a proper support leg, the sliding, bench mounted repair stand will rival permanently mounted floor or bench repair stands with the benefit of swinging it out of the way or removing it altogether in seconds.








The base block, t-bolt and knob approach allows the ability to easily transfer and utilize the bench mount repair stand in any number of other locations, including camping trailers and secondary bench set ups.
Another advantage utilizing a bench mount system, is that you can easily layout and access tools and supplies on the surface and/or in drawers/shelves.


----------



## Smudge13 (Mar 14, 2013)

I have the perfect bench for this application! Sweet!


----------



## Alpinord (Mar 2, 2013)

For some reason your reply reminded me of a customer's bench:









He's a machinist and a vintage bike mechanic. To avoid the base block and post on the front of the bench and to make it bomber, we discussed a double track system which I think is what I'd do if I were to do it over. Or I'll add a track. For some unknown reason the holes Parktool bench vise bases are not all in grid. One of the front holes is offset. So either you could use one knob or cam lock on the front track or you could drill another hole to add another 'anchor'.


----------

